# Unreal Imports for real?



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just came across this site today.
http://www.unreal-imports.com/id3.html

Any one heard of them or dealt with them?
Their prices don't look too bad. But we all know how reliable these businesses seem at first.

Someone find Sean Morris to check up on this one please.


----------

